# Hurghada



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

top things to do in Hurghada with children?

First time visitor, end of April> I look forward to it!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> top things to do in Hurghada with children?
> 
> First time visitor, end of April> I look forward to it!


 Beach, Beach and Beach, which could include all water sports, not much else I dont think. Nice "watering holes" at night, but you said "with children", so maybe not a good idea


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Is the Titanic water park still open? Maybe Helen Ellis will know...
That used to be a great place for kids....
Alf Leila wa Leila used to do spectacular horse shows too....Not sure if either of them still exist...Iif your kids are older, there's lots of great snorkelling, often from the hotel beaches.
That's what I'd do with kids.

Sonrisa... enjoy Hurghada....your kids won't be bored!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm told 3rd hand that Dolphin World is good - like to know 1st hand


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks! Beachbeachbeach, sounds good, dolphin world, titanic water park and horse show. I've got to do some research on these
No snorkelling yet, I'm afroid, too young for that. Definitely too young for water holes!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Now there is also Jungle Aqua park, my kids like it better than Titanic.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> top things to do in Hurghada with children?
> 
> First time visitor, end of April> I look forward to it!


There is a bowling alley and used to be a Go Kart track but not sure if that is still there also the submarine that you could take them on ....El Gouna has the Liquid Park which is an inflatable water park.You can also take them on a boat trip to Giftun Island which also includes snorkling on the reef.

Hope you all have a great time.

Almost forgot the desert safaris on quad bikes where you go to see the Bedouins.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

There is a Go Kart next to Senzo mall, and I think also one in El Gouna.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow. So much to do. I feel like one week wong be enough after all...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> There is a bowling alley and used to be a Go Kart track but not sure if that is still there also the submarine that you could take them on ....El Gouna has the Liquid Park which is an inflatable water park.You can also take them on a boat trip to Giftun Island which also includes snorkling on the reef.
> 
> Hope you all have a great time.
> 
> Almost forgot the desert safaris on quad bikes where you go to see the Bedouins.


How far is el gouna from hurgadha? We are coming without a car, so we will have to rely on taxis and walking.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

There is El Gouna bus (local bus, El Gouna/Hurghada area) I think it is LE3 for locals/residents. This bus is like a coaster bus. The travel will be 30-40 minutes by bus. Taxi is LE50? Distance is 25km.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> How far is el gouna from hurgadha? We are coming without a car, so we will have to rely on taxis and walking.


About 20-30 mins drive from Hurghada but is well worth going to see as beautiful and clean and all built round lagoons but also things are bit more expensive than in Hurghada...just take a taxi and Gounie on here should be able to give you an up to date price for the taxi.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

How old are your children? Playing on the beach is probably the most fun for the children. A boat trip to Giftun/Mahmaya/Paradise beach is lovely. So is a glass bottom boat trip. A desert safari/quads may be too much for them, it's not an easy drive to the Beduin village, but you can get camel rides in many places in Hurghada. 
Eat a traditional meal at Gad on the Esplanada, nr McDonalds, try falafel for the kids. All the food there is fresh and the staff speak some English.
Be aware there has been a spate of bag snatching by men on a moped, and small children have been pickpocketing around the down town and tourist areas.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks! My kids Are 4 and 5. UnfortunAtely something has come up with my husbands job and there is a chance we might have no choice bug to cancel our short holiday break...
Im gutted.


----------

